# Christmas Lights-FUNNY!



## lallieth (Dec 24, 2007)

My wife has been on my case to get the Christmas lights up for a couple of weeks. They are up now and for some reason she will not talk to me.


----------



## Halo (Dec 24, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 24, 2007)

Funny!!


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2007)

If you look long enough at the shape. you can see the outline of Santa!


----------



## ladylore (Dec 24, 2007)

:wasntme::rolling:


----------

